# watch part pens



## aggromere (Oct 22, 2010)

I would never in a million years figure out how to cast watch parts, but i always love to look at the pens and blanks everyone posts.  I was prowling around on the internet and came across this:

http://www.slipperybrick.com/2008/10/19k-pen-with-watch-parts-that-dont-work/

It is a $19,000 pen made from watch parts.  Maybe it will give some of you super advanced guys some design ideas.  I thought it looked cool.


----------



## thetalbott4 (Oct 22, 2010)

They make a diamond encrusted version that goes for.....better sit down cuz this is staggering... $1.29 million. It's the Caran D'Arch 1010 Diamonds.


----------



## lazyguy (Oct 27, 2010)

Interesting pen but is that dude is uptight. He certianly know his class warfare.


----------



## Wheaties (Oct 27, 2010)

Does anyone around here sell those (pen part blanks) yet? I think they are crazy cool, but I don't cast and even if I did, I probably couldn't pull that off without spending tons of cash on learning.


----------



## Monty (Oct 27, 2010)

Wheaties said:


> Does anyone around here sell those (pen part blanks) yet? I think they are crazy cool, but I don't cast and even if I did, I probably couldn't pull that off without spending tons of cash on learning.


Too pricey for me but check it out - http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=70105


----------



## GoodTurns (Oct 27, 2010)

http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=69873


----------



## Rfturner (Oct 30, 2010)

I just saw that pen earlier today whille looking up some of the steampunk art. I will gladly sell pens for 19K+ I would not have to sell alot just one would be enough.:biggrin:


----------

